# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] w1946s-bf

## messinios

Καλησπέρα η συγκεκριμένη οθόνη μου, παρουσιάζει ότι φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες. Ανοίγει με λευκό χρώμα και σιγά σιγά εμφανίζεται και η επιφάνεια εργασίας.
Να πω εδώ ότι δεν άναβε καθόλου, το πρόβλημα ήταν μια ψυχρή κόλληση.
1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg 4.jpg

Κάποια βοήθεια;;;

----------


## MAIK721

Δεν άναβε καθόλου και μετά την κόλληση βγάζει λευκή οθόνη?  :Confused1: Αυτό κατάλαβα όπως το γράφεις

----------


## messinios

Πώς το γράφω δηλαδή;;
Καλά το κατάλαβες.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Μεσσήνιε,
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ, ΚΑΛΗ & ΥΓΙΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ να ΄χουμε.
Από την ιστοσελίδα : https://www.manualslib.com/manual/91...on-W1946s.html 
κατεβαίνει το Service Manual του Monitor *LG* *W**1946**S**-**BF "**FLATRON"*.
Θα σε βοηθήσει στην επισκευή.
Επανεξέτασε την κόλληση που έκανες, κι ιδιαίτερα έλεγξε ποια άκρα, ποιών εξαρτ/των
καταλήγουν στο σημείο που κόλλησες, και μέτρησε τις τιμές τους εάν είναι ακριβείς και
ταυτόσημες με τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά τους.
Επίσης πάρε μετρήσεις στα σημεία που αναφέρονται στα Block διαγράμματα του Service
Manual.
Δείξε μεγάλη προσοχή για τη προσωπική σου ασφάλεια και για τη μη δημιουργία βραχυκυκλωμάτων
στη συσκευή.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## johann

Επισης δες αν οι πυκνωτες ( κυλινδρικα βαρελακια) ειναι φουσκωμενοι και θελουν αλαγμα.

https://www.google.com/search?q=%CF%...XNxI-m-Nu6LBCM

----------


## messinios

*Di*Ca_Electronic* ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου καθώς και για τις ευχές σου.
Ευχαριστώ Johann

----------


## messinios

Τελικά ήταν και το panel. Αλλάχτηκε και όλα καλά.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Γεια και χαρά στους φίλους.
Ξανανοίγω παλιό θέμα για να μη φορτώνω το φόρουμ με απλές ερωτήσεις και νέες δημιουργίες θεμάτων. Εξάλλου το παρόν θέμα έχει σχέση με πάνελ.
Έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα πάνελ 21.5" (πολύ πιθανόν από Turbo-X) και προσπαθώ να βρώ τα στοιχεία του μήπως και είναι συμβατό.
Έχει ταυτότητα MONITOR.jpg αλλά με όποια αναζήτηση και να κάνω δεν βρίσκω τίποτα. (panelook, google, taobao κλπ). Υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος για να αναγνωριστεί;
Ευχαριστώ και Καλή Ανάσταση.

----------

